
Apple accused of dragging feet over Samsung court order - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/09/apple-critcised-samsung-court-order
======
Cbasedlifeform
Apple's arrogance on this is really coming back to bite them. I remember the
pro-Apple bloggers (gruber _cough_ ) who thought the initial "apology" was so
clever. This lawsuit is turning into a nightmare.

